# Found A Homeless Cockapoo



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, I just joined. Yesterday I was in my driveway getting into my truck when all of a sudden this cute little black Cockapoo tried to jump in with me! We had no idea who's dog he was. His hair was very matted, but he was the friendliest dog I've ever seen. My wife came out and he ran right up to her. She took him inside and gave him a bath. All he wanted to do was play. He never barked once or made a sound.

I took him all over the neighborhood to see if anyone recognised him, but no luck. If we hadn't taken him in he most certainly would have been hit by a car and been killed. We have an 18 year old house cat, and they went nose to nose. All he wanted to do was play with her.

We took him to a local animal shelter and told them the story. They said they would keep him for 10 days. If after that time no one called to claim him, they told us we could have him, and we would be issued "adoption papers" at that time that would prove he was legally our dog. They also said we would have to pay for shots, grooming, neutering, and a micro chip installation. We have no problem with that.

My wife and I think he was dumped in our area by someone who no longer wanted him. The manager at the shelter said people do this all the time. He examined him and said he estimated his age to be around 1 year old. He appeared to be in excellent health. We can't wait to get him, and almost now wish we hadn't taken him to the shelter. Do you think we did the right thing? I hate to wait the 10 days, he really touched us the short time we had him. I just want him to be legally our dog. We are going to the shelter tomorrow just to visit him. I'm going to offer to pay them so they can at least groom him and get rid of his matts. The bath helped, but he really needs professional grooming.

We have no children and someone is home 24 hours a day, so the little guy would never be left alone. Our backyard is completely walled in with a locked gate because we have a swimming pool. He's already eyed that. Sorry for the long post, but both my wife and I are really excited about this!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, what a wonderful story. You had no option but to take him to the shelter to make sure he will be legally yours. Just imagine having kept him at home and somebody eventually turned up to claim him? Unimaginable! Is there any way you can visit while he is in there? Sounds like it has been the luckiest day for yourselves and for this wee fellow.Sometimes in life there arises a situation that was 'meant to be' - just like this one. Good luck, and I hope the time goes in quickly for you and you can settle into a new and very exciting time of your life, which is just around the corner now.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Would the shelter be prepared to let you foster him for ten days? That way he could be with you sooner. You did the right thing, someone may be heart broken to have lost him and a shelter would be one place to look.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

What a lovely Christmas story. Just thinking about Oscar lost and wandering the streets looking for someone to take him in. Would hope someone like billt would find him.
Please keep us updated with this story and let us know what name you decide on and how he settles in.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

OOPS....posted twice, sorry.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

They won't let us foster him. I just called and they said they would call us as soon as he is avaliable. I'm not sure how long they will wait before they neuter him and install the microchip. They said in 10 days he'll be "ready to go". Which I assume means they'll do the neutering and install the chip before then. They told us the chip is actually an injection like a shot, and it doesn't involve surgery.

This is the place we took him to. It is just a couple of miles from where we live. http://www.sunvalleypets.org/


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

In the few hours we had him he went into every room, sat in every chair, and jumped up on the bed. It's almost like he was checking out his new home. As soon as I sat in my recliner, he jumped up and laid in my lap and didn't move a muscle. I have no doubt he'll be sleeping with us in our bed.

I don't see any problems with our cat. I'm sure it will take a few days for her to adjust. She is used to having the house all to herself. Thus far she has outlived 2 dogs, (a German Shepard and a Golden Retriever). So this little guy isn't going to intimidate her, that's for sure!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

To me if he didn't have a collar on and there is no chip in him, he may have been dumped. There is the slight possibility he did get out of his house with out a collar on.

I hope it works out for you, he sounds like a great dog. I would have love to adopt a Cockapoo. But at the age we wanted we couldn't find any in the pound or rescue group that had one. We ended up going through a breeder, now we are waiting.... 

Good luck, If you keep showing interest in him. I'm sure the pound will call you if no one shows up. Sounds like you found a Gem...


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel that he was dumped as well. His coat was very matted, his nails very long, and he didn't appear to have been cared for very well. I just don't understand how people can be so careless and neglectful with such a nice dog.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He sounds like he was feeling quite at home with you both!! What a sweet temperment he seems to have . . we will absolutley be counting the days down with you!! What a fortunate little boy he is!! Soooo excited for you . . and WELCOME to the ILMC forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg this is such a sweet story really hopes it works out for ye. Sounds like he found his forever home. Well done for taking him in. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

See if you can get some pictures of him on your visit . . we want to see this little boy!! And you got to start working on a name for him!! "Lucky" comes to mind . . or lucky in another language?? At least you have time to prepare your home and buy some essentials for him.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Think you're right Nanci, Lucky seems the perfect name.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw I just love logging in and reading a post like this... So heartwarming 

This little guy certainly landed on his feet so to speak when he got into your truck.

He sounds a great character and cannot wait to hear more about him and yes of course some photos would be even better!! We don't ask for much on here!!! 

Im So glad you joined ILMC and I wish you and your new family member all the very best...I bet you're just itching to go and pick him up for good

xxx


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll bring my camera when we go to visit him, and try to get a picture of him. It's going to be a long wait!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The wait will give you time to do a bit of shopping for him. He does sound lovely so hope it works out for you. Will be keeping every thing crossed for you.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

What a lovely story  keep us informed


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like it was meant to be! Good luck and hope this poo has found a new forever home x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

What a lovely story to start the New year off.

How lucky you and the poo are to have found each other

Val


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a delightful story, please keep us all posted about news of him. It sounds like fate has brought him to you and you sound like just the right people to be his new owners.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When is the 10th day??? Hoping that all turns out well. 
Keep in contact and visit lots if they will let you.
Keep us posted too!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am looking out for some news, too. Hoping it all turns out well .. Do keep us up to date


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

My wife just called to check up on him. The lady who answered is going to call us back. The tenth day will be next Tuesday, but we're hoping to be able to take him home before that. I'll keep you posted just as soon as we get him.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

10 days must feel like an eternity! have you been thinking of names?? Tuesday...so just under a week left.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

How exciting for you. This must feel like a very long 10 days..


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

VERY LONG! I'm hoping it won't be much longer.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> 10 days must feel like an eternity! have you been thinking of names?? Tuesday...so just under a week left.


We are thinking of naming him Cody.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Really hoping that this story has a happy ending - or should that be 'new beginning'!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh what a lovely story. Fingers crossed the 10 days passes quickly and he can soon be yours. Just think when he finally comes home to you, he'll remember you both and your house and will settle in quickly. Do keep us posted.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cody is a sweet name, I really hope he will soon be yours.


----------



## NikkiAndMarley (Jan 3, 2013)

What a great story, really does sound like fate  we'll keep our fingers crossed for you and look forward to hearing all about what happens! Oh and Cody sounds perfect


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

We talked to the shelter today, and they told us the earliest he would be able to be adopted out would be at or around the 11th. That includes the 10 day wait, plus the neutering surgery, microchip implantation, and appropriate healing time. It's going to be a long wait!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Will they give you a guarantee at first adoption rewuest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Will they give you a guarantee at first adoption rewuest.


This is from their website:

The adoption fee includes: 
Surgical Sterilization (Spay or Neuter)
Current Vaccinations
Microchip for permanent identification
One month of FREE Shelter Care Pet Insurance
One Free 3 lb Bag of Hills Science Diet

I'll find out more when we actually adopt him and go through the process. They said the fee itself varies on the breed and size of the dog.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Roll on the 11th, only 1 week to go.  Its like waiting for Christmas all over again


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

what is the chance of some one coming in and seeing him and claiming him. what kind of prof do they need if any...i truly hope you get Cody.and i just hope some one don't like him enough to say that he is theres when he really is not ..know what i mean....lumpy


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> what is the chance of some one coming in and seeing him and claiming him. what kind of prof do they need if any...i truly hope you get Cody.*and i just hope some one don't like him enough to say that he is theres when he really is not ..know what i mean....lumpy*


This is indeed a problem. The people at this shelter are not very helpful in the least. With hindsight always being 20/20, we now wish we had never taken him there. They won't even consider letting us foster him. Only saying that as soon as he is avaliable on the website, he is avaliable for adoption.

These people are very difficult to get a hold of. They do not return E-Mails or phone calls, and are operating in constant chaos. I asked the woman who is supposedly "in charge" of the adoptions, if she would call us as soon as he becomes avaliable, and her reply was, "don't count on it."

There have been numerous complaints about this place refusing to adopt animals out to people. There was even an ABC News story from our local affiliate, of how they discriminate adopting to service men and their families who are from Luke Air Force Base, which is located just a couple of miles away.

http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/regio...let-them-adopt-because-theyre-in-the-military

We also did some Internet research on this place, and found a very large amount of negative reviews.

http://phoenix.citysearch.com/profile/1707832/luke_afb_az/sun_valley_animal_shelter.html

http://www.yelp.com/biz/sun-valley-animal-shelter-glendale

At the time we had no idea about any of this. I didn't think places like this existed with so many abandoned, homeless animals out there. But sadly they do. At this point we are more or less at their mercy. About all we can do is check the website every couple of hours, and go there immediately after he comes up on it. Then pray we don't get any resistance from their staff. From everything I've read, they more or less like to set themselves up as God with these animals, deciding who is allowed to adopt one, and who isn't.

I realize you don't want to adopt out a dog that is out of place. Like say a 110 pound Rottweiler to a single guy living in a studio apartment, who isn't home all day, and situations like that. But it would appear they almost go out of their way in their decision making process to make it difficult to adopt. It's sad because all it takes is one bad experience with an animal shelter, and most people will never go to another. This is a case where trying to do the right thing has only appeared to generate problems that shouldn't exist in the first place. We are just playing the waiting game, and being hopeful at this point. But the way this place appears to operate, your hypothetical could easily become reality with these people, along with how they operate.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bill I do feel for you, fingers crossed !


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been reading this post since you first said you found a homeless cockapoo. I truly hope you can get this dog....as it is clear you wholeheartedly want it!!! We are all rooting for you! Hang in there.. And keep bugging them. 
Lindsay


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

We really are hopeful as well. We really have the ideal situation for him. He'll be living in the home with us. He has a completely walled in back yard with no chance of him getting out. And someone will be home with him 24/7. I just don't see how a dog could have it any better. Hopefully we'll know in a week. The 11th is when he should be ready for us.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm assuming they're going to shave him because his coat was so matted when we found him. Does anyone know about how long it takes for their coat to grow out?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

From what I see with my dog and my mom's (they are 7 and 8 months) it varies dog to dog. Jake's coat grows very fast. We cut him down very short right before his snip 12/14 and he already needs his face trimmed again and his hair is already getting shaggy (yay!!) 
My mom's dog seems to have more of a cocker coat (according-to the groomer) and she grows much slower. She can go almost 2 months with out a trim and her face does not grow half as much as his.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Bilt I hope it works out for you.... Frankly I didn't say it but I probably wouldn't have taken him it. I would have taken him to a vet and have them check him/her out. Most vets can check for the micro-chip. So if there was a chip it most likely been found. I do know there's two types of chips, but even this pound would have had the same problem finding out which chip. They normally only have one scanner thats from the research I have done on the chips.

So I hope you really get this pup... It should be coming up soon..


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed it all works out for you and the dog.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have been shaved before and they grew back very quickly.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I so hope it all works out for you, what a horrible time having to wait - its ridiculous that the shelter is being like this, they could easily have done the checks on you to get the dog to you as soon as possible, it doesn't sound as if they really have the dogs best interest at heart, which is ridiculous as why else would they be running the place - just hope you get him asap.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry you are having such resistance when your intentions are so wonderful!! I'm praying for a great reunion for the 2 of you with Cody!! I will be checking very closely and wish you a great ending to this fabulous story!! We will be looking for tons of reunion pictures, I get tears just for the anticipation of it!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Bill, what a horrid situation and having done your homework you now realise they're not the friendliest of rescue centres. I think I'd play dirty 

Do you have a good friend who can phone up and pretend they've lost their cockapoo and 'claim' him back. Then your friend can easily hand him over to you 

Just a thought


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Oh Bill, what a horrid situation and having done your homework you now realise they're not the friendliest of rescue centres. I think I'd play dirty
> 
> Do you have a good friend who can phone up and pretend they've lost their cockapoo and 'claim' him back. Then your friend can easily hand him over to you
> 
> Just a thought


Oh Julie ..... You wee rascal!!!!

.... GREAT idea


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Julie ..... You wee rascal!!!!
> 
> .... GREAT idea


 Needs must and all that 

I'm afraid I have this streak in me that questions 'rules', you'll find I'm the one driving the wrong way round a car park if I feel its marked at incorrectly


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Needs must and all that
> 
> I'm afraid I have this streak in me that questions 'rules', you'll find I'm the one driving the wrong way round a car park if I feel its marked at incorrectly


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cue James Bond music.......oooH, yes! Do that. Poor little mite needs to get settled ASAP!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Great idea Julie, it would have to be a friend with a lot of nerve!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DB1 said:


> I so hope it all works out for you, what a horrible time having to wait - its ridiculous that the shelter is being like this, they could easily have done the checks on you to get the dog to you as soon as possible, it doesn't sound as if they really have the dogs best interest at heart, which is ridiculous as why else would they be running the place - just hope you get him asap.


I would assume the waiting period may be for any potential owners for find their dog.....that being said, any owner who wanted their dog back would have likely already contacted all of the shelters in search of their dog....but I am sure there is alot of red tape to deal with.....tomorrow is day 10 I think....isn't it??


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Today is technically the 10th day. We brought him in on the 29th. We are going to call and see how this whole thing is progressing. Hopefully they can give us at least some information. If he's been neutered, then hopefully he'll be ready for adoption any day now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Been thinking about you often today and wondering what was happening with you. Everything crossed that the right decision will be taken and she will be yours very soon.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I would assume the waiting period may be for any potential owners for find their dog.....that being said, any owner who wanted their dog back would have likely already contacted all of the shelters in search of their dog....but I am sure there is alot of red tape to deal with.....tomorrow is day 10 I think....isn't it??


I was just thinking that he could be fostered for a certain time then adopted, but I understand the need to be there for some of the things to be sorted but once its just down to red tape...
Love Julie's idea but depends how much checking they do I suppose and if any legal type paperwork, would be interesting to see what happened if someone said they wanted a cockapoo, whether they said 'oh we already have a home lined up for this one'...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fingers crossed you get your boy soon 

xxx


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Good news! We just came from the shelter, and completed the "adoption interview". He is our dog, and he's scheduled for grooming later today, and surgery for neutering tomorrow. We could have him home as early as Thursday! At least we now know for certain we're going to get him. It's a big load of uncertainty off our minds.

They let us see him, and he's still the same little quiet guy that came to us almost 2 weeks ago. He's going to look a lot different with a haircut. Anyway, This looks to be a happy ending. I'll still feel better once he's home. Just a couple more days.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:jumping::jumping::jumping:

Fantastic News.. roll on Thursday 

xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

So thrilled for you! I think we would all have been gutted for you if he or she had gone to someone else! Look forward to hearing more and seeing photos!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!!! That is so so so great!!! Please take some pictures and post them! did you decide if Cody will for sure be his name?? So Happy for you!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Great news! Roll on Thursday!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Great to hear.... Although I know what you mean... Having him at your home will finally be yours for sure....


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

That's great news - must be such a relief! Roll on Thursday when you can get to know each other again x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So pleased for you and the lucky little fellow who you have already given your heart to!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can imagine it being quite an emotional reunion... The look on his wee face when he sees you're back for him 

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news :jumping::jumping::jumping:

So glad you didn't have to instigate my cloak & dagger plan of reclaiming him.

He will look a bit different but his fur will grow back soon enough


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Delighted. Happy ending. 😄😄😄😄😄😄😄😄😄x


Jeanie x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah! That's great news. Roll on Thursday!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonderful news, congratulations x


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

So heartwarming, congratulations. 👏


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

What a wonderful result! Lucky you and lucky Cody for finding each other


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

We're both very happy. I'll still be just a bit worried until he's home safe and sound with us. Thursday will be the earliest. I work weekends, so most likely it will be my luck they'll call for us to come get him while I'm at work. We've already talked about that with them, and they said it would be no problem. My wife can go and pick him up, and He'll be ready to meet me when I get home.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What brilliant news, I'm, really pleased for you all.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

What wonderful news  so pleased its a happy ending  it was just meant to be!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is the best news! Can't wait to see pictures. What a lucky little poo to have found you!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Delighted for you. Been checking on here all day for some news... so glad it is the best result.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Look at how many people have viewed this thread!! It is an AMAZING story and you have so captured all our hearts!! LUCKY little Cody! What a fabulous way this little boy chose you and your wife to love him! Great news, thank you so much for sharing this with all of us!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

billt,,i have not been here for a few days and just now read that your going to get little cody, i'm soooooo happy for you guys ,i know he will mack you very happy, .and he will love you all for the rest of his days ..thank God every thing worked out for you ,,,lumpy


----------



## snubs123 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh goodness, I´ve just read every post in this thread with my heart in my throat, praying nobody would come forward to say they' d lost him (if they left him that state they most definitely did not deserve a dog), so - Yay, way to go Bilt and "Cody" and Booo to careless pet owners and mean animal shelters! I think Cody is going to have a very happy ever after with his lovely new family. Congratulations, we do so love a happy ending.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

They called us late today to tell us he'll be getting his neutering tomorrow, (1/9), and will be home with us for sure Thursday. So that was good to hear. They also told us they were not going to groom him, which I was glad to hear. I would rather have the freedom to take him to a groomer of our choice. That way he'll look as good as possible, and not get a quick and dirty "military shave job". I'm hoping they can leave a little of his coat.

As far as this shelter, we weren't asked any intrusive questions. They really didn't seem too bad. At least the woman who "interviewed" us. She was really quite nice. She said they really try to be sure they place these animals in good homes, and not get them back. She said a lot of people just don't have the means to take care of them. Especially if they get sick and require vet care.

What I thought was a bit strange was the fact she knew we had a pool. Neither my wife or I mentioned that. So I can only assume they check out your address on Google Earth. Not a bad idea actually, because they can see if you in fact do have a house and a secure yard, as we claimed, and weren't living in an apartment. I would imagine many do lie about that.

Anyway, all's well that ends well, and we just have one more day to go!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know how I've missed this thread somehow. Congrats to your soon to be new family member. We've had our Thor for almost 5 weeks and he's a complete joy. Cockapoos are the best!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I suppose looking at Google earth is one way for them to check you out.
In the uk most rescue centres do a 'home check'. They have teams of volunteers one of whom will visit you and assess you and your home as to whether it is suitable for the dog you wish to adopt. If they feel that the fencing is not good enough or there are other issues they will write out recommendation that you have to imlement before you can bring the dog home - at least with the rescues we have had (3 over the years) that has been the process. Each of the dogs came from a different place.
Can't wait to see a pic of Cody. Roll on Thursday.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Excellent news! So happy for you.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fantastic news! I love stories like this x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

So pleased to hear of this very happy outcome, roll on tomorrow, though I expect Cody will be feeling a little sorry for himself today if he is having his 'snip', Cant wait to see lots of pics!!


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

So glad that this story has had a happy ending.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up with your story - think this one has gripped us all!! so so pleased for you, how exciting, what a frustrating wait but nearly over now. Really happy for you.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

So pleased that you've been able to adopt Cody, Bill. It's a lovely story and it's great to think that there will be a happy outcome for you 2 and Cody. He's sooo lucky that he found you. Hope everything goes well for you all


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Haven't been on here for a while and this was the first post I read. What fantastic news so glad to read that he is coming home to you. Good luck they are fantastic dogs xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Not long now 

I was reading about microchipping in the States today, and there was a bit of info which you probably know about, but just in case you don't this is it! Shelters and rescue centres microchip the dogs, but they do not register the information- that is up to the new owner to do. It was in an article about someone whose rescue dog went missing, they couldn't trace the dog because the microchip info wasn't registered on any database.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

They called to tell us his surgery, (neutering), went well. We can pick him up at 10:30 tomorrow! Now the bad news. We won't be able to get him bathed and groomed for a week. His incision needs time to heal. So we're going to have a stinky little boy for a while.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Poor little guy! Atleast he now has a family to go home to after all is said and done.


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

How exciting he will be so happy to have a loving home. Good luck have a fantastic day x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is Thursday!
Yay! 
So excited for you and Cody. 
Hope the little guy is ok after his operation.
Enjoy the love and have a great time with your 'new to you' pal.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

So glad the little chap has you to look after him after his op when will be feeling sorry for himself.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

billt said:


> They called to tell us his surgery, (neutering), went well. We can pick him up at 10:30 tomorrow! Now the bad news. We won't be able to get him bathed and groomed for a week. His incision needs time to heal. So we're going to have a stinky little boy for a while.


That is so great that you are going to get to have him home....perhaps go and buy some puppy wipes, at least you can give him a good wiping with the wipes, or a nice soapy damp cloth could be good too, just keeping it away from the area.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

He's home, safe and sound. He's really adapting well. This is not a good picture of him, and he really needs grooming badly. We can't get him in until his incision heals. That will be next Thursday. I've got to go back to work tomorrow, but my wife will be spending the weekend with him, so he'll be happy. He's already making himself right at home.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Have been watching for this post for most of the day - all I can say is 'whew' and thank heavens he is home.:jumping::welcome::whoo:


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Ive just read every post on this thread and my heart was in my mouth hoping that uou were going to get this little boy and what a relief and happy beginnings for u all. I have a lump in my throat! Im soo happy for the 3 of u. Even before his groom he is gorgeous! I wish u lots of happiness together. Congratulations.xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad he is home!
Here's hoping that he has a long and happy life with you.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Cute dog, I'm surprise they couldn't at least wash him before the surgery??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk what a wee pet! Congrats!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Cute dog, I'm surprise they couldn't at least wash him before the surgery??


Don't always trust the shelter to groom them (some might, others not). Miles was covered in mats when I adopted him.


Bilt: So glad he is home and safe with you guys!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooray!!! What a fantastic result.. Cody is a gorgeous boy indeed..wishing you many happy years together


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

billt ,,wonderful. he is really beautiful ,groomed or not...and yes we do want before and after pix ok .so glade he is finley yours


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Cute dog, I'm surprise they couldn't at least wash him before the surgery??


Yes I was thinking really for his sake it would have been better if they had clipped him before surgery, still he is with you now that is the main thing and you can have him done how you feel is best for him - looks a very happy little dog, he must have been so confused with everything happening to him, hope he settles well with you. We will want lots of updates now!


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations I am sure the three (four with the cat) will have a lovely time together he was obviously meant to be yours xx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

He is very cute, and so pleased you finally got him home with you.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats, Bill and Mrs. Bill! He sure is a cutie and so glad he found a loving home.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news Bill :welcome: home Cody. He really is a lovely bright Cockapoo.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:jumping: Yeaaahhhh!!! Welcome to your forever home Cody!!!! He looks to have a great coat, will be BEAUTIFUL after grooming . . we already know hes beautiful on the inside as he choose YOU!!! Soooo happy for you all!! Great ending to a long wait!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't been able to check in on this thread since Monday but so glad you got him!!!! YAYYYYY!!! Can we have some more pics when he's back from his groom!!? What a gorgeous boy, so glad he's found his forever home!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad this story ended well. he's very beautiful. Congratulations on your lovely new pup.
X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations! What a lovely story! x


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

Haven't been on here for a few days but read your very first post and have now been reading all the posts,what wonderful news for you and Cody he's adorable,what a lucky little boy he is can't wait to see more pictures enjoy .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy Cody is... I hope he's doing ok and settling in well 

xxx


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Cute dog, I'm surprise they couldn't at least wash him before the surgery??


That's how I feel. Leaving him like that, and performing surgery could not help but to increase the risk of infection. It was inexcusable to allow a dog to remain in that condition for 12 days, *THEN* perform surgery on him. We have cut out some of the worst matting because he started to limp because it was pulling at his skin. He goes in for a full treatment Wednesday, and we can't wait. Neither can he! His incision is healing up nicely, and he doesn't want to lick it any longer.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am sure that Cody must be so glad to be at home with you. He has obviously been through such a lot, things can only get better from now on!
Glad to hear that he is healing up so well.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

What a truly lovely set of posts. Bill you must be thrilled that he is home with you. Hope his grooming went well. He must so have landed on his paws finding you like he did. Wishing you all the happiness that a poo can bring.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

The only way is up for this wee dog. You will be looking forward to starting on the fun part of having him, once he is fully healed and wanting to play. That is the worst of it over now, so you can relax and bit and enjoy him. Its a great outcome for you all.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

We put him in our bed the night we got him, and he doesn't move a muscle all night. I can feel him against me. He's right next to me right now as I type this. He's going to be a good friend, that's for sure!


----------



## Floppydog (Jan 12, 2013)

Ooh just read this whole thread and it ends not knowing if you got the lovely boy or not???


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

We got him. He got back from his grooming today. His fur is quite short now, but he looks and feels a whole lot better! I'll try to get a few pictures of him up tomorrow. He really smells nice and clean, and his fur feels like velvet. The groomer did a beautiful job. We'll have to put him under the covers with us so he stays nice and warm tonight. He sleeps like a rock. His incision is almost fully healed. So everything is complete now. All he has to do is enjoy life with us. At the end of January he'll go in for his last Parvo booster, and that will be it. He sure is a nice dog!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Great to hear that Cody is clean and velvety! I love that post groom feel. Look forward to seeign the pics and hearing more about how he has become part of your family.


----------



## Floppydog (Jan 12, 2013)

Ahh that's so perfrect!! Well done you guy's!! It's true Cody found you 

What a lovely thread.

Pics would be fab  enjoy every second with Cody he is certainly going to enjoy you


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oh my goodness, I feel so emotional reading this. I'm so so so happy he found you. It was just so meant to be x

When Coco was a just a tiny puppy we lost her for a few hours, it was one of the most awful few hours of my life. I find it hard to stop thinking about what would have happened had we not found her again. (she was microchipped though luckily, and we found her ok after 5 hours in bush!)


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

*AFTER*

Here he is after his grooming. He feels a lot better. All shampooed and smelling nice! What a difference. The groomer says he looks like he's got a little Dachshund in him. He seems a bit "long" for a Cockapoo. One thing for sure, he has 2 speeds. Full "on", or "off"! He was a little tired for this latest picture. I was tossing his little squeak toy for him most of the morning. He likes playing fetch. He's a handsome little boy, all cleaned up and nice.










*BEFORE*


----------



## Floppydog (Jan 12, 2013)

He is adorable  thanks for the pics


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww. He is such a sweetie. So he may be a Poohund? Cool. It's lovely he found you and his forever home. Good job Bilt!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks lovely and so clean! 
He must feel much more comfortable now. You have done a fantastic job looking out for him, it was his lucky day when he found you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks lovely! I think Cockapoo's are long! Any I have seen have nice slender backs and legs! He looks fab!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up on the last few days posts - glad he is settling in so well with you, he must think he has found heaven, sweet little boy. He may have something else in the mix but whatever he is, he is one cute dog who I know will be a great companion and feel so happy with you.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How lucky you are to have found each other. Cody is definitely happy and you are clearly both happy too. A match made for each other.

Lovely photos too


----------



## Bonnieosk (Jan 27, 2014)

I just joined and read your very touching story about Cody...very happy for you...very upset at the ordeal that you, your wife and Cody were put through. I have strong issues with Animal Control and the ASPCA for this very reason. All's well that ends well. He will definitely be worth the extra measures you took to acquire him.


----------



## Bonnieosk (Jan 27, 2014)

*Photos?*

Do you know why I can't see the photos?


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

Bonnieosk said:


> Do you know why I can't see the photos?


Hi. I've exceeded my bandwidth limit for the month on Photobucket. They will automatically repost on the 1st of February. Cody is doing great. We've had him for a little over a year now. We got him on the 10th of last January. He has turned into a great dog. 

Last Summer he was in the pool almost every day. He's turned into quite the swimmer. Most of the time he just likes to lay on the float. He sleeps in our bed every night, and follows both my wife and I everywhere. At night he lays in my recliner with me and watches TV until we go to bed. When we got him he weighed 11.2 pounds, now he weighs 14.3 pounds. He looks much better. 

We have a mobile groomer coming to the house on the 5th of next month. When we take him to the groomers around here they are always so busy it takes them a long time, and we have to leave him for several hours. He gets really stressed out. This way they come to the house, and he's the only dog they work on, so it works out much better. After the 1st I'll try to post a more current picture of him.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Cody knew what he was doing when he found you. He sounds adorable, you are all so lucky. Give him a big hug from me and Eddie x x


----------

